# Where does this wire go!!??



## 06_Impulse_GTO (Nov 17, 2012)

So i just recently bought a 06 GTO that came with blue led lights in the footwell. I noticed the regular dome, door, glovebox, lights didnt work so i figured it had to be something to do with those led's. Blue led's aren't really my thing so i disconnected them (which were piggy backed to fuses for power) and replaced a blown interior lighting fuse hoping that would solve my problem, it didn't. I removed the glovebox and found two wires unplugged back there next to the BCM (orange with black stripe, and white with green stripe) and traced the ground (black) that came out of the led's to the button switch thing that gets pressed when you close the door. I know from reading a diagram that those control the interior illumination but I have no idea where either the org/blk and wht/grn and black door switch wires go and im not sure what to do with them. Please help!!!


----------

